

Ask HN: GeoIP outside the US - rbanffy

Hi.<p>Anyone knows of a GeoIP solution that has better than city location outside the US? I know Maxmind's database has zipcodes for about half the US, but that won't help me (I need to geolocate IPs in Brazil, preferably to the city block)
======
debacle
IIRC, GeoIP accuracy drops off sharply outside of the US. I did a risk
analysis a few years back (I'd post the report, but I don't own the copyright)
and we determined that if you get 90% accuracy at the regional level for a
country outside of the US, you're doing amazingly well. Contrast that with 99%
accuracy at the regional level and 90% accuracy at the city level within the
US.

Yahoo used to have a GeoIP developer API, but I believe they deprecated it.
You could check their developer API index.

------
stray
Nothing creepy about that (!)

